# 360 running like crap



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Last fall her 08 Prarie 360 started not so good. Didn't matter if it was cold or warm it didn't want to start. When it finally start it wouldn't idle at all. Would stall if you didn't get ur butt in gear and give it some gas. When coming off the throttle it would stall. It also seemed to have some power loss. So I cleaned the filter changed the plug and cleaned the carb. Still same prob. So it went to the dealer for an exhaust valve adj. He said he loosened them 2 full turns. I think thats a lot. It now starts and idles good. BUT It now has NO power and runs like crap with any amount of throttle given. Tried to load it in the truck and wouldn't go up the ramps w/o a running start. The dealer saw this power loss and hesitation and did a comp. test and got 100 he said it should be 118 to 180. He believes the valves beat themselves into the head and he scoped it and said there is a hot spot on the piston. Not good. He says the top end needs to be redone. Not cheap. Sorry about the non BF question but I was hoping for some input. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it still under warranty, if so I'd think it would be covered under that. If not I don't think theres much you can do besides eat the cost.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Not under warranty Do the problems sound consistant with the comp results and what would the hot spot be from? There was an exaust leak at the head / pipe.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Finally took it to the shop bc I don't know crap about fixing the internals of an engine. Found the problem... cylinder wall not scratched but gouged bad, the gap between the piston and the wall is about the thickness of the tip of a pen. Even I know thats bad. Over $1300 bad. Not like that but she needs to play in the mud too.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

machine shop can rework that for way less $$$ new rings and off you go around $200 in parts etc...


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Now the carb needs to be rebuilt. I think its bc she swamped it once or twice then rolled it i a mud/sand puddle at the end of last year. I guess I will have to try to figure out how to snork it before she does it again.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> Now the carb needs to be rebuilt. I think its bc she swamped it once or twice then rolled it i a mud/sand puddle at the end of last year. I guess I will have to try to figure out how to snork it before she does it again.


Probably the culprit for your misfortune. I agree with the above stated....have the cylinder machined out and by rings and piston to match, should only cost a few hundred that way...single cylinder motors are nicer on the wallet than these big v-twins we all like so much.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

360's had a prob with the valves loosing their clearance. Also since its an 08, the idle adjustment needle in the bottom of the carb has a plug in it for EPA reasons. They dont want you messin with it. Well they run so lean from the factory they wont idle at all. Its a combination of that adjustment of the idle mixture screw too lean and the valves. I would want to see what he saw on the piston. Sounds a lil fishy to me if hes sayin that and you havnt seen what he saw. 1300 sounds really really high to me. Sounds like hes tryin to get ya to me. Our fees for doin top end rebuilds is a lot lower than that. Now if you got to do valve work too that will up it some but not a total of 1300.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Put new cylinder, piston, timeing chain, I did see the cylinder and piston and they were that bad. Cam shaft was good valves were good. Then it still didnt run right. They thought the carb might be the prob. They tried a new carb and prob went away. Im not paying 274 for a new carb ive spent to much as it is. so they did a moose rebuild kit. the screw is 1.5 turns out. it starts and idles fine a little high but good. mid to high throttle is fine and plenty of power BUT if you give it very little gas to creep it will cough and sputter. im being told its a plugged port that squirts (so to speak) a little gas to get it off idle? Ive never heard of any thing like that. Is that a possibility even though the carb was rebuilt and soaked in a parts cleaner for three days. this bike has been sunk twice. its running okay enough to ride but its still not right.:aargh4: I wish i knew more about this stuff.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well if it was sunk a few times, could have a chunk lodged in the idle circuit or somethin. Sounds like you need snorkles haha


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

ATV sunk in water = *expensive *
snorkeled Bruit going through, while friends watch with envy = *Priceless*
any questions?


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

A guy was telling me he had similar carb prob on a 360 and he bought a carb for a honda 300ex. Had to do some kinda mod for the throttle cable to fit correctly. Has any one heard of this.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

Here's some good carb info. And yeah a lot of people have tried this search the site I gave the link for. Use Bayou 300 carb to search and be ready to read. Both of these bikes use the same carb other than bore size and other small differances. The both work the same. And have the same problems

Jim

http://www.kawasakimotorcycle.org/forum/kawasaki-atv-mule/133517-my-new-me-2005-prairie-360-4x4.html


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Well I broke down and bought a carb. Problem solved! She is very happy.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Here we go again. Went on a couple small rides totaling about 25 miles. Went out today and it started acting up again. Starts and idles fine. 0 to 1/3 throttle its fine. 1/3 to wot its like the lines on a heart monitor and you really cant feel any power. I looked at the plug on the trail while it was hot. The "bowl" part of the plug was black. The white probe and the hook were light brown with what appeared to be whiteish on the edges of the hook and tip of probe. If you cant tell I dont know what any of those parts are called. LOL Hope I discribed them ok. Any ideas???


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Drained the carb and tried a belt reset. Still no change. Gas and air filter are clean. Any ideas guys and gals.


----------



## foot0069 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Carboney!*

I'd say fuel issues. Have you checked the filters on the fuel petcock? Taken the tank off and cleaned it? Try those things and have a different shop clean the carb.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ok I took off the brand new carb and took apart to check for debris in jets and what not. they looked clean to me. The gas was tinted pretty yellow. So I dumped all the gas out. Pulled the petcock and there was a little grime/ sludge at the bottom of the reserve filter and wiped that off. As I tilted the filted assembly back forth while it was horizontal I could see some gas moveing back and forth but non was coming out of the filters. If held them upside and down filters were about half full. Put a paper towel up to them and the gas did absorb into the paper towel. Took the empty gas tank to the gas station and put a gallon of high test in. Went home put back together and once again at 1/4 to 1/3 throttle it seems to act like its hitting a rev limiter or something. Form that point to WOT absolutely nothing changes. I can get 20mph max wether Im a 1/3 or WOT. Does this thing have a roll over switch like the BF? Could that be it? If so which box is it? The one with the 2 wires you leave unplugged for the belt reset? This thing is kickin my behind! Is it in a limp mode maybe? How can you tell that? Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Would you believe I took the air filter off and it ran like a champ. WTH!!! LOL Now to get a new filter and see if it makes a differance or if I need to figure out how to get more air in there.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

any updates on this? 

i had a similar issue, mine was bad battery, needed the battery anyways. But i guess these quads need an actual charged battery to run right lol. I was getting tired of pull starting it anyway lol.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

The battery has never been an issue. The new filter did the trick. Makes me wonder if I even needed the new carb??? Too late now.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

At it again. Now i could feel air like a machine gun a few fins below the spark plug. Tried to start and i can see the spark and fire inside the cylinder through the crack. Tried to torque the 4 bolts but it didn't help at all. Is this the head gasket? How big a job?


----------

